# Grischa Trail Ride 2009



## wurzeldödel (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
wer war in den vergangenen Jahren beim Grischa Trail Ride dabei?
Mit welchen Rädern seit ihr gefahren?
Welche Karten habt ihr genutzt? Hattet ihr Schweizer Topokarten im GPS Gerät?
Wo habt ihr übernachtet? Würdet ihr dort nochmal hinfahren?
Teilt einfach mal Eure persönlichen Erfahrungen mit.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## cappulino (30. Dezember 2008)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer war in den vergangenen Jahren beim Grischa Trail Ride dabei?
> Mit welchen Rädern seit ihr gefahren?
> Welche Karten habt ihr genutzt? Hattet ihr Schweizer Topokarten im GPS Gerät?
> ...



Mahlzeit,

zu deinen Fragen:
? wer war in den vergangenen Jahren beim Grischa Trail Ride dabei? 

Ich nicht, wir sind die Tour "Grishatrail" auf eigene Faust im September gefahren 2 Tagestouren und "ne halbe" und das ganze auch noch "andersrum": 
Tag1: Lenzerheide- Filisur - Davos
Tag2: Davos - Arosa über Panoramaweg und Strela-Pass
Tag3: Arosa - Chur zum ausrollen ...

? Mit welchen Rädern seit ihr gefahren? 6 Fullys und 2 Hardtails diverser Marken

? Karten? Wanderkarte ausm Zielgebiet - Biketaugliche Karten gibts ganz legal unter graubuenden.ch -> http://www.graubuenden.ch/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/bike-touren.html

Wir haben in Hotels übernachtet inkl. Frühstück, Verpflegung unterwegs auf Hütten und abends in den lokalen Wirtschaften. Die Tour wurde von 3 Frauen und 5 Männern problemlos bewältigt, wobei konditionelle "Unterlast" mit Extrarunden über die Almen bekämpft wurde... ansonsten sehr entspannt mit 50-65 km und ca 1300-1600 hm Tagespensum. Wir fahren die Tour bei Gelegenheit mal wieder in abgewandelter Form oder im Rahmen eines anderen Ausflugs.

Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (31. Dezember 2008)

DANKE CAPULLINO, das sind doch mal ein paar konkrete Angaben!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wer aus dem IBC-Forum ist denn außer uns (SportsInTeam.de) noch zum Ride angemeldet? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2009)

Wir - Brasilianer - sind zu viert angemeldet.


----------



## madheads (5. Januar 2009)

Wir, Team meadhads, sind auch dabei. Hat von Euch schon einer die Rechnung bekommen?
Anmeldebestätigung per e-Mail ist da... Uns würden natürlich Infos aus erster Hand auch interessieren!
http://freenet-homepage.de/tandemriders/


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2009)

Ihr fahrt aber net mit dem Tandem mit oder?


----------



## madheads (5. Januar 2009)

mit dem Singlebike wär`s ja langweilig


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2009)

madheads schrieb:


> Wir, Team meadhads, sind auch dabei. Hat von Euch schon einer die Rechnung bekommen?



Nein, die Zuständigen sind laut Abwesenheitsnotiz aber auch erst wieder am 12.01. im Büro.

Tandem? Geil!  Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## wurzeldödel (5. Januar 2009)

Mit der Rechnung haben die es nicht so eilig! Jetzt läuft erstmal der Wintersport.

der Wurzeldödel

WER WAR SCHON 2008 DABEI????


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Januar 2009)

Auch noch keine Rechnung. Erfahrungen aus 2008 würden mich auch interessieren.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (6. Januar 2009)

Tag zusammen,

wir waren 2008 zu dritt dabei. Hat viel Schweiß gekostet, riesig Spaß gemacht + war nicht zu überlaufen/kommerziell, sprich so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.

@ Wurzeldödel/all
Mit welchen Rädern seit ihr gefahren?
--> 2x Specialized Enduro + Morewood Shova ST
--> Gute Wahl ist ein Rad mit viel Federweg, das man auch ca. 1500Hm rauf getreten bekommt. Radwahl hängt aber stark von Eurer Streckenwahl ab. Ihr habt jeden Tag die Möglichkeit auch technisch leichtere Strecken zu nutzen und Punkte über die gefahrenen Höhenmeter bergauf zu machen. Wir haben es genau andersrum gehalten, weil der Spaß bergab und nicht der Sieg im Vordergrund stand. Hat sich bewährt und die Letzten sind wir auch nicht geworden.

Welche Karten habt ihr genutzt? Hattet ihr Schweizer Topokarten im GPS Gerät?
--> Es werden Kartenausschnitte vom Verstalter verteilt (Swissmap), dort sind die verschiedenen Teilstrecken des Tages eingezeichnet. Dazu ein GPS-Gerät, das aber zur reinen Streckenaufzeichnung dient, nicht zur Orientierung. Mehr hatten wir nicht. Manche im Feld haben vermutlich zusätzlich eigene GPS mit Karten/Topos benutzt, das spart sicher Zeit ist aber irgendwie auch für Mädchen...

Wo habt ihr übernachtet? Würdet ihr dort nochmal hinfahren?
--> Arosa: Hotel Arve Central = Super! Jederzeit wieder.
--> Lenzerheide: Hotel Kurhaus Lenzerheide = Super, eine Mischung aus umgebautem, alten Sanatorium plus moderner Lounge. Sehenswert!
--> Davos: Landgasthof Lengmatta = Katastrophe, nie wieder. Unfreundlich zu Bikern, zumindest wir haben uns als Störenfriede gefühlt. Abendessen gut, nach dem Biken aber nur als Vorspeise, wir waren dann noch "richtig" essen...

Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Mitstreitern und Herzblut der Orgnisatoren. 

Keine Frage: jederzeit wieder...

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## matou (6. Januar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben es genau andersrum gehalten, weil der Spaß bergab und nicht der Sieg im Vordergrund stand. Hat sich bewährt und die Letzten sind wir auch nicht geworden.



Das hört sich doch sehr gut an - so hab ich mir dass auch vorgestellt. Kannst du sagen wieviel Höhenmeter pro Tag Ihr trotz Bergab-Schwerpunkt selbst gestrampelt habt?



Smithy schrieb:


> ...Mehr hatten wir nicht. Manche im Feld haben vermutlich zusätzlich eigene GPS mit Karten/Topos benutzt, das spart sicher Zeit ist aber irgendwie auch für Mädchen...


So schauts aus  vor allem bei den super Karten und Wegbeschilderungen der Schweizer...


----------



## Smithy (6. Januar 2009)

Bei uns lagen die Höhenmeter bergauf so zwischen 1.000-1.500/Tag, im Vergleich liegt das irgendwo im Mittelfeld. 

Die Hauptschwierigkeit ist die eigene Streckenplanung innerhalb des Zeitlimits zu schaffen, das Limit ist aus organisatorischen Gründen recht eng gesteckt. Länger zu fahren geht natürlich auch, gibt aber satte Punktabzüge.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Januar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> *Bei uns lagen die Höhenmeter bergauf so zwischen 1.000-1.500/Tag*, im Vergleich liegt das irgendwo im Mittelfeld.
> ...


Wieviel Downhill-Höhenmeter hattet ihr im Schnitt?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Smithy (6. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich meine Höhenmeter bergab waren so zwischen 2.000-3.000, kann an den einzelnen Tagen auch etwas mehr oder weniger gewesen sein.

Auf jeden Fall wunderbare Trails, von zart bis hart...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Januar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> Hm, ich meine Höhenmeter bergab waren so zwischen 2.000-3.000, kann an den einzelnen Tagen auch etwas mehr oder weniger gewesen sein.
> Auf jeden Fall wunderbare Trails, von zart bis hart...


Das hört sich ja mal machbar an. Wenn ich die Daten der Sieger von 2008 sehe, werden wir uns wohl auch eher aus Spaß darunter begeben. 
Und "von zart bis hart" ist - so wie ich die anderen Graubündner Trails kenne - bestimmt sehr "lecker".
Wird beim Briefing der Anspruch bzw. der Schwierigkeitsgrad bekanntgegeben? Weiß man vorher, welcher Trail/welcher Aufstieg wieviele Punkte ergibt?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (6. Januar 2009)

Ja, die Jungs von den ersten Plätzen waren wirklich schmerzfrei und haben verdient gewonnen.

Beim Briefing bekommt man einen Kartenausschnitt, dort sind alle möglichen Varianten durchnummeriert eingezeichnet. Diese werden logisch und nach Geschmack zu einer Strecke kombiniert, um ins Ziel zu kommen. Außerdem bekommt man eine Art Legende zur Karte, dort ist jedem Abschnitt in der Karte eine Info mit KM, Hm up, Hm down und einem Skillfaktor zugeordnet. Ein hoher Skillfaktor ergibt sich aus viel/schwierig hoch oder viel/schwierig runter bzw. beidem.

Die Rechnung aus Länge/Hm/Skill ergibt eine Punktezahl für den jeweiligen Abschnitt, die aufsummierten Abschnitte ergeben die Punktezahl für den Tag, die einzelnen Tage die Gesamtpunkte am Ende. 

Klingt alles komplizierter als es wirklich ist...


----------



## madheads (6. Januar 2009)

Super Info´s Smithy
Kannst Du noch ein paar Worte zum Briefing fallen lassen, sind ja ca 100Teilnehmer und in unterschiedlichen Hotels. Finden Briefing immer an einer Location statt?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Januar 2009)

Bedanke mich ebenfalls ganz dolle! 
Waren genau die Infos, die mir fehlten und schon verständlich. Die Info zum Briefing interessiert mich natürlich auch. Soll wohl auch immer eine lustige Veranstaltung mit reichlich Calanda-Genuss sein. Ist ja auch nicht so ganz unwichtig ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wurzeldödel (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Smithy alter ST Rider,

danke für die umfangreichen Infos! Bei  zur Zeit minus 24 Grad freue ich mich schon auf den Sommer.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Smithy (7. Januar 2009)

Das Briefing läuft abends zu einer festen Uhrzeit mit allen Teilnehmern an zentraler Stelle ab, z.B. in einer Sporthalle oder im Tagungsraum eines Hotels. Dort wird in lockerer Runde der vergangene Tag und alles für den Folgetag durchgesprochen.

Reichlich Calanda gibt´s glücklicherweise auch... Allerdings sahen das nicht alle als Spaßveranstaltung, viele gingen schon mächtig ehrgeizig an die Planung ran. Hat mich an meine Schulzeit erinnert, manche teilten Hausaufgaben und manche eben ums Verrecken nicht...

Ein Tipp: Macht Euch nicht zu viele Gedanken, fahrt einfach mit netten Kumpels und einem spaßigen Bike hin und genießt es. Die Organisation ist sehr gut, alle geben sich richtig Mühe dass jeder Spaß hat und zufrieden ist. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst...


@ Wurzeldödel: Das Radl macht halt einfach Spaß! Ist für Grischa genau richtig, aber bergab dürfte es aber auch gern ein Mbuzi sein.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Januar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Tipp: Macht Euch nicht zu viele Gedanken, fahrt einfach mit netten Kumpels und einem spaßigen Bike hin und genießt es.  ...


Genau das haben wir vor! Danke 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## madheads (7. Januar 2009)

Hört sich alles supi an, lustig wirds bestimmt. Wir machens so wie Smithy sagt.
Wir sind mal gespannt, ob wir unser Gerät immer "an", "in" die Gondel oder den Sessel bekommen. Den wildesten Transport hatten wir im Bikepark O-gau, seitlich am Sessel, wir im Sessel dahinter, wir sahen es schon in die Tiefe gleiten.
Mann wird das ein Spaß.

Und nochmal Dank an Smithy


----------



## wurzeldödel (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wie scharfkantig sind denn so die Trails? Ist das Geläuf aggresiver als am Gardasee?
Gibt es auch Wurzeln und Waldboden? Ist das Gepäck auf eine Tasche beschränkt?

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## SouthRanger (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen auch mit! Anmeldung ist raus und wir hoffen es klappt noch alles! Wie oben von euch schon erwähnt, sind wir aus der gleichen Ambition dabei - Spaß - . Wenn sich das über das Teilnehmerfeld so weiter fortsetzt wird es sicherlich das Saisonhighlight!

Habt ihr schon was wegen Unterkunft im Auge?

Servus,
da Ranger


----------



## wurzeldödel (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
bei mir ist gerade die Hotelliste eingetrudelt. Es bewegt sich ja doch was im Heidiland!
Nehmt ihr die Vorschläge an, oder sucht ihr etwas Eigenes??

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (15. Januar 2009)

Tipp: nehmt eines der vorgeschlagenen Hotels. Sie sind gut ausgewählt und liegen preislich völlig im Rahmen.

Vorteil: nur diese werden zum Gepäcktransport angefahren, d.h. wenn Ihr woanders wohnt, müsst Ihr das Gepäck morgens zu einem der gelisteten Hotels bringen, sonst werden die Koffer nicht von den Organisatoren von A nach B gebracht.

Macht ganz nebenbei aber auch viel mehr Spaß mit anderen Teilnehmern unter einem Dach zu wohnen!

-Gruß-


----------



## wurzeldödel (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Smithy,

danke für den Tipp. Hat es von euch mal einer mit einer Ferienwohnung probiert? Wir wollen eventuell noch ein paar Tage dranhängen.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## stefanstumpf (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir sind auch angemeldet "Viribus unitis" zu dritt wirds schon schiefgehen. Auch den wichtigsten Tipp werden wir befolgen: Spaß haben und gut Federweg!


----------



## Charly-Niota (21. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer aus dem IBC-Forum ist denn außer uns (SportsInTeam.de) noch zum Ride angemeldet?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Wir! 
Das sind die Remstal Trailsurfer (Jochen, Stefan und ich). Waren 2008 schon dabei, hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Haben die Sache aber eher unter dem Aspekt Spaß angegangen. Platzierung stand nicht im Vordergrund. 

Gruß

Charly


----------



## Charly-Niota (21. Januar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> Tipp: nehmt eines der vorgeschlagenen Hotels. Sie sind gut ausgewählt und liegen preislich völlig im Rahmen.
> 
> Vorteil: nur diese werden zum Gepäcktransport angefahren, d.h. wenn Ihr woanders wohnt, müsst Ihr das Gepäck morgens zu einem der gelisteten Hotels bringen, sonst werden die Koffer nicht von den Organisatoren von A nach B gebracht.
> 
> ...



Hey Smithy,

da hast du recht! Jochen und ich haben uns deshalb 4sternig einquartiert, und wurden nicht enttäuscht.
Wir haben uns ja, glaube ich, beim Zersägen von unkoolen Trailhindernissen auf dem Kappelberg ausgetauscht, oder?


Gruß

Charly


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2009)

Klasse wenn ihr alle "nur zum Spaß" fahrt haben wir ja doch Gewinnchancen


----------



## matou (21. Januar 2009)

Eike - denk dran - wir wollen die Bergab hm optimieren 

Hab ihr alle eigentliche schon die Rechnung bekommen?

Gruss René


----------



## Charly-Niota (21. Januar 2009)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo Smithy,
> 
> danke für den Tipp. Hat es von euch mal einer mit einer Ferienwohnung probiert? Wir wollen eventuell noch ein paar Tage dranhängen.
> 
> der Wurzeldödel



Hi Wurzeldödel,

falls ihr nach drei Tagen Grischa Trail Riding von der Gegend genug habt, könnte ich euch Savognin, ca. 2 Stunden entfernt von Lenzerheide, empfehlen. Dort ist das Cube-Hotel zu empfehlen. Da könnt ihr eure Bikes gleich mit aufs Zimmer nehmen und es liegt direkt neben der Bergbahn, die eure Bikes transportiert. Hotel ist eher mit einer gehobenen Jugendherberge zu vergleichen. Da geht es sehr locker zu. Preisleistung stimmt aber. 

Gruß

Charly


----------



## ultraschwer (21. Januar 2009)

negative erfahrungen zum gasthof lengmatta kann ich bestätigen. hilfloses personal, 1 std aufs essen warten (nach der tagestour) und das ganze nicht eben billig.

trotzdem, tolle gegend, tolle trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (22. Januar 2009)

@ Charly
Richtig, wir haben uns beim "Trailoptimieren" getroffen. Jochen war danach so nett, mir die Helmkamera-Aufnahmen vom letzten Jahr zukommen zu lassen. Da wurden Erinnerungen wach...

Da müssten wir wohl mal eine "Grischa Revival Tour" im Schurwald planen, oder?

Gruß,

Ingo


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> Da müssten wir wohl mal eine "Grischa Revival Tour" im Schurwald planen, oder?



Das wär doch eine Idee. Wir können ja eine GTR Vorbereitungstour machen. 
Hier scheinen ja einige nicht allzu weit auseinander zu wohnen. 
Ich kenne im Schurwald zwar aus meiner ES-Zeit nicht soviel (eigentlich nur den Katzenkopf und das Stettener Tal) aber im Nord Schwarzwald können wir denk ich fast ebenbürtige Trails aufweisen.

Gruss René


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...Hab ihr alle eigentliche schon die Rechnung bekommen? ...


Rechnung ist da. Wir "residieren" im Kurhaus Lenzerheide f. insgesamt 5 Tage sowie im Arve-Central (Arosa) und ím Panorama-Hotel (Davos). Vom Lengmatta haben wir dann auch mal Abstand genommen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wurzeldödel (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

na dann läuft ja die Party in den genannten Hotels.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Flameboy (25. Januar 2009)

Grüße von den Benztownfightern  Wir nehmen als 3er Team 2009 zum ersten mal Teil, mal sehen was uns erwartet. Wenn man das so liest, Spaß wirds wohl auf jedenfall geben.
Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist 3er Zimemr zu nehmen, da eienr sosnt jede nacht abgeschoben wird?


----------



## wurzeldödel (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo Flameboy,

wir sind zu fünft  und haben auch immer einen Biker allein im DZ. Ich habe die Hotels nach der Buchungsbestätigung angeschrieben, damit Sie das DZ mit einem anderen Biker auffüllen, und damit der Preis für alle gleich ist. Und somit muss am Abend keiner allein im Zimmer Frust schieben.

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (25. Januar 2009)

...wir sind auf der Warteliste gelandet


----------



## ir12daveor (26. Januar 2009)

Wir sind auch angemeldet. Wir waren die Zwei Ire und Englander von letzes jahr. Das GTR hat echt spass gemacht, freut mich auf GTR 2009. 

Habe das gefühl das wir werden mehr HM berg auf zu fahren in 2009. Gibst kein bergbahnen moglicheit für die ettape von Arosa zu Davos. 

2008 wir haben nie mehr als 1000Hm berg auf gefahren und bis zu 5000Hm bergab in einen tag gefahren. Es macht so viel spass. 

Dave.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Januar 2009)

Hey cool, dann wird das ja sogar _international_. Da hole ich doch glatt meinen Langscheidt "deutsch-englisch" nochmal raus. 
Wir werden mit zwei, vielleicht drei Liteville-Bikes aufschlagen. Punktuell in Richtung AM gepimpt, dicke Schlappen drauf, dat muss reichen. 
Mit welchen "Maschinen" seid ihr denn so am Start? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Mit welchen "Maschinen" seid ihr denn so am Start?



Ich schätze, dass ich in der Fully klasse mit insgesamt 260mm (Speci Stumpjumper 120 mit Pike) das untere Ende markiere.


----------



## Flameboy (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte vor mein Enduro, ein Ghsot ERT 9000, zu nehmen. Muss ich zwar Bergauf doch etwas kämpfen, aber ist wohl machbar.


----------



## matou (30. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hey cool, dann wird das ja sogar _international_. Da hole ich doch glatt meinen Langscheidt "deutsch-englisch" nochmal raus.


Ich denke nach ein paar Bier gibts da kein Kommunikationsproblem mehr 



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Mit welchen "Maschinen" seid ihr denn so am Start?


Auch eher Enduro orientiert...





Hey Eike,
wir haben im Team dann insgesamt 1180 mm Federweg!


----------



## ir12daveor (30. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hey cool, dann wird das ja sogar _international_. Da hole ich doch glatt meinen Langscheidt "deutsch-englisch" nochmal raus.


Das wort "pub" ist International!



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Mit welchen "Maschinen" seid ihr denn so am Start?


Intense 5.5


----------



## stefanstumpf (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Bis jetzt bin ich noch am schwanken, ob ich mit meinem Slayer oder Jekyll fahr, mein Kumpel nimmt sein Nicolai..

Grüße


----------



## stscit04 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich gehöre auch zu den Remstalsurfern (mit Charly und Jochen) und werde mit einem Spicy am Start sein - hoffe mal, damit einen guten Weg zwischen schnell runter und schnell rauf gefunden zu haben... Im Zweifelsfall lege ich sowieso immer auf den Spassfaktor wert und der wäre bei der Alternative Genius RC lange nicht so hoch.

Bei einer Vorbereitungstour in der Gegend von ES wäre ich auch dabei!

VG
Stefan


----------



## pom (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich war 2007 mit meinem Vater dabei und wir hatten auf anhieb gewonnen.
Wenn es um die Bikes geht, je leichter desto besser, wir sind mit 10,9 Kilo
Koba Bikes an den Start gegangen und es absolut kein Problem damit durchzukommen.
Falls ihr das Bike Attack kennt, das kann man auch ohne Probleme mit CC Bikes fahren.
Ein Downhill oder Freeridebike benötigt ihr garantiert nicht.
Zu den Trails, auf dem Rothorn hat es sehr viele scharfkanntige Steine, ist
auch auf ca. 2800 Meter, meistens sind es aber normale Singletrails,
problemlos zu fahren.






(Bild: http://www.graubuenden.ch/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/bike-events/bike-attack-lenzerheide.html)

2008 waren wir natürlich auch dabei, aber für den Sieg hat es nicht gerreicht.
Die Planung ist sehr wichtig, sonst verfahrt ihr euch garantiert. 
Falls ihr auf Sieg fahren wollt, dann müsst ihr auch sehr viele Höhenmeter
aufwärts machen....





(GTR 2007...)

Dieses Jahr fahre ich ein 2009er Liteville mit Fox Talas RLC 150...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (27. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Erfolg!! 

Was habt Ihr denn Erfahrungen mit Euren Reifen gemacht - wenn du scharfkantige Steine sagst und ich dann Nobbies bzw MountainKings SS sehe bin ich da eher skeptisch


----------



## pom (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo

2007 Nobby Nic 2.4 mit ganz normalen Schläuchen.
2008 Nobby Nic 2.4 mit Joes NoFlats gefüllt, ohne Schläuche.

2007 hatte ich keinen Platten und 2008 habe ich auf einem Feldweg einen
100mm Nagel getroffen und dieser hatte einen riss in den Pneu gemacht,
war aber schnell wieder repariert. Ich denke der Fahrstil ist auch sehr
entscheidend welchen Reifen man wählt.


----------



## merdle993 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind 2009 auch mit nem 2er Team am Start (querfeldein-kurbeln) und sind schon ganz heiß drauf. Hab da noch ne Frage zu den Pedalen und Schützern. Welche Art von Pedalen nutzt ihr. Kann man den GTR auch mit Clickies bewältigen oder braucht man eher was großes breites? Fahrt ihr mit Schützern an den Beinen?

Danke vorab!

Grüße,
merdle993


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2009)

Beinschützer sollte man bei sowas mindestens tragen. Da geht es noch nichtmal nur ums Stürzen sondern auch Steine die mit ganz schön Schmackes vom Vordermann losgefahren werden können. Ich werd noch Ellbogenschützer mitnehmen aber ein Körperpanzer ist sicher übertrieben und wird bergauf auch eher unangnehm sein.
Pedale sind reine Geschmacksache. Es gibt ja auch viele die Downhill mit Klicks fahren weil man da sicherer steht. Ich fühl mich in technischen Passagen mit Plattformpedalen sicherer aber das sehen auch nicht alles so. Wenn du normal mit Clickies fährst und den GTR mit Plattform fahren willst wechsel auf jeden Fall schon einige Wochen/Touren vorher sonst protestieren vielleicht nach dem ersten Tag die Beine und Füße weil es einfach ein bischen anders ist als mit Klicks.


----------



## rossi-v (16. August 2009)

Noch ein paar Tage dann gehts los.

Team: Brasilianer

see you @ lenzerheide


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. August 2009)

Noch zweimal schlafen bis Lenzerheide, noch dreimal bis zum Briefing, noch viermal bis zum Ride ... 

Team: SportsInTeam (komplett in Liteville 301)

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## matou (17. August 2009)

Noch dreimal schlafen bis Lenzerheide und viel zu oft bis zum Start 

Team: Brasilianer (komplett gemixt)

Gruss René


----------



## hello2dalle (17. August 2009)

das Saisonhighlight....

Team: "Benz Town Fighters"

Auf Ghost, Liteville und Specialized..

See you


----------



## Cobra69 (17. August 2009)

Na dann allen viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spass!!

Wäre toll, wenn hier anschliessend auch den eine oder andere Bericht zu finden wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameboy (17. August 2009)

hello2dalle schrieb:


> das Saisonhighlight....
> 
> Team: "Benz Town Fighters"
> 
> ...



Aber nicht auf Formula, nur ärger mit der Drecks bremse.... musste heute noch schnell Bremsetauschen, scheissteil da....

Hoffentlich hält sie die paar Tage durch!


----------



## Flameboy (18. August 2009)

Servus,

weiß jemand ob es gute Opensource Karten für unser Gebiet gibt? Für mein Garmin besitze ich nur Deutsche Karten, d.h. wenns Schweizer Karten aus der Gegend als Free/openSoruce gäbe wäre das klasse


----------



## Cobra69 (18. August 2009)

Flameboy schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es gute Opensource Karten für unser Gebiet gibt?


 
definiere: "unser" !

Könnte man auch nach der Frage zu deinem Heimatort verstehen. Aufgrund des Threads nehme ich aber an, dass du das Gebiet meinst in dem der GTR stattfindet ?!

Ich habs zwar nicht geprüft aber du könntest dich mal hiermit beschäftigen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391353

Alternativen gibts hier: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OSM_Map_On_Garmin/Download/Comparison_Matrix


----------



## Flameboy (18. August 2009)

Über Openmtbmap.org bin ich über das GPS unterforum schon gestolpert, die wollte ich mir mal noch anschauen.

Und ja, ich meinte das gebiet in dem der GTR stattfindet


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

Servus, ich hoffe alle sind wieder gut und gesund zu Hause angekommen!? Es war ein absolut geniales Event - mal schauen ob wir nächstes Jahr die Zeit dazu finden!

Für alle die schon jetzt die Sehnsucht plagt - hab ich ein paar Fotos hochgeladen...

Etappe 0
Etappe 1
Etappe 2
Etappe 3

Gruss René


----------



## stahlgabi (25. August 2009)

vielen Dank, die pics haben mir meinen ersten Arbeitstag ein wenig versüßt..... 
ich schwebe immer noch ein wenig in Gedanken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (27. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Grischa-Rider,
das war doch wieder mal eine feine Veranstaltung! Vielen Dank noch einmal an die Organisatoren!

Wer Lust auf Trails in den ost-europäischen Mittelgebirgen hat kann ja mal unter www.movement-aktiv.de schauen.

Die Bikesaison ist ja noch nicht beendet

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Flameboy (27. August 2009)

Ich hab mal auf Facebook ein paar Bilder eingestellt


----------



## matou (28. August 2009)

Ähm, einfach mal einen Frage eines Unwissenden. Wie komme ich auf deine Fotos - wenn ich auf FB nicht dein Kontakt/Freund bin? Wenn ich auf dein Profil klicke sehe nur dein Foto und Namen...

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## wogru (29. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ähm, einfach mal einen Frage eines Unwissenden. Wie komme ich auf deine Fotos - wenn ich auf FB nicht dein Kontakt/Freund bin? Wenn ich auf dein Profil klicke sehe nur dein Foto und Namen...
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> René



Habe die gleichen Probleme !!


----------



## Flameboy (29. August 2009)

mh ok, evtl liegts an meinen profil einstellungen, probiert es bitte nochmal und gebt bescheid obs tut


----------



## Flameboy (29. August 2009)

Ok um es einfacher zu machen, hier eine kleine Gallerie hier im Forum

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/21245


----------



## matou (30. August 2009)

Sehr schön! Danke!


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2009)

Ach du warst der mit dem Verband am Kinn.

Ja, wie haben uns oft gesehen & du warst nicht zu übersehen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6279299&postcount=4810

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6279458&postcount=4811

Hier auch noch ein paar pics.

rossi


----------

